# The Tesla CyberTruck - Your thoughts?



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

So the Cyber truck was revealed.






What do you think? Personally I think it will do well. I think it will grow on people as it's production date gets closer.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I really like it! It’s so weird looking but that’s one of the reasons I like it! The interior looks good too. I placed the $100 deposit on the 39k one.


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

Teslas are so sleek and S3XY, and this just isn't. Elon made it clear that this was not intended to be (S3XY), but part of me had hoped for something not so radical. I hope it does well, but it's just not for me.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Still digesting what we just saw of the reveal. Unfortunately, my original thoughts were correct. Very radical design, very polarizing. I've read a bunch of comments on several sites and they reflected either "Love it!" or "Hate it!" not much in between. It reminds me of the F117 Nighthawk...especially if it came in Matt black.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

I put a deposit down on the 3 motor version. I like the controversial design.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

.......I puked in my mouth a bit......kept thinking the whole time that this was a joke (or this was some kind of a military version) and that they were going to reveal the "real" truck....but as time went on......it became a scary reality that this WAS the truck.....


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The S, X, 3, and Y are all sleek and sculpted like exotic sports cars, which works great for all of those models. When you get to pickups, though, the people who buy them don't want sleek and sculpted - they want tough, indestructible, and "badass". If you think of it that way, Cybertrk is perfect.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

One thing that struck me from Viv's short video of the test drive event is that this thing is REALLY BIG! 
If you watch the truck pull up next to her, you can see that the spectators heads are not even half way up the door.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197768522031673344


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

So it has a monitor for the rear view mirror. But what about the side mirrors?


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

VoltageDrop said:


> .......I puked in my mouth a bit......kept thinking the whole time that this was a joke (or this was some kind of a military version) and that they were going to reveal the "real" truck....but as time went on......it became a scary reality that this WAS the truck.....


Agreed. I hate it. A serious misstep. I checked to be sure my stop-loss is in place. Sad.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I love it. I think he hit it out of the park, although he did break the window in doing it. There is plenty to love and I do have some disappointments. I did put $100 down on the Tri-Motor long range. I did puke a little when I saw the design also, but for the reason that we have been sheep led to believe that because all trucks look the same there is magic to it or at least it is the peak of design and functionality.

Pros

It is not a Rivian or F150
Affordable
Powerfull
Long Range
Strong Stainless Steel Exoskeleton
Radical Auto-Air suspension
Air Compressor
Break resistant glass (at least better than normal glass)
Auto hitching for trailer (needed for pitiful trailer backer (like myself and Supercharging)
Looks like they will have a Trailer (as I predicted) with built in compatibility
expandable features like camping and BBQ
Removed the waste of the normal pickup
Basically a sport SUV with pickup capabilities which is what most truck are used for
Would make an amazing police/EMS vehicle
Hatchback pickup truck design (Still wish the would add a hatchback to the 3 with some roadster design features)


Cons
Stainless Steel Body (not sure if it is as safe for the passengers without crumpling)
Body might be unrepairable in an accident other than a fight with a sledge hammer
No rear display with touch screen
Display looked small in that huge cab (especially if it is handling all rear and side view mirrors)
Glass roof makes roof racks difficult


Wish List
Independent wheel steering
Rear seats that fold into bed to make bed longer
Electric Tommy-Lift type cargo/man lift
Extended battery in trailer
Paint (I love painted stainless) We paint most of our Stainless Steel Nema 4X electrical enclosures - If you paint it white it reflects heat amazingly
Built In parking jacks/stabilizers
Multiple charge ports (front and back or both sides). I don't know why this isn't in my 3

Still Cloudy on

Is it submersible?
How AC works (is it like my 3) I could not tell on the video
Powerwall Capabilities
Spare Tire
Lighting How it works for driving/camping and tailgating


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m not a truck person and I’m still not after watching, but.... I think it’s so ugly that it’s cool and that’s a good thing.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

I hate to say this. It reminds me of the Pontiac Aztec. That was voted the ugliest vehicle ever made. My expectations were low. This did not meet my expectations. A major mistake


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

I can’t imagine anything more different than the speculative drawings that have been circulating the last few months. Incredible that they could have kept that under wraps all this time.

I watched the event this morning. I kept waiting for the side slabs to fall to the side and reveal the real shape underneath.


----------



## racekarl (Jul 31, 2018)

This *has* to be a prank. It looks like it was drawn by a 6th grader on his math notebook. Someone on another forum had a pretty good take: "I want my futuristic vehicles to be utopian, not dystopian"


----------



## jackhodges (Mar 26, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> Still digesting what we just saw of the reveal. Unfortunately, my original thoughts were correct. Very radical design, very polarizing. I've read a bunch of comments on several sites and they reflected either "Love it!" or "Hate it!" not much in between. It reminds me of the F117 Nighthawk...especially if it came in Matt black.
> 
> View attachment 30696


My first thought, exactly! Hopeless diamond design of the F-117


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

pjfw8 said:


> I hate to say this. It reminds me of the Pontiac Aztec. That was voted the ugliest vehicle ever made.


I was just chatting with a friend and I literally said the same thing about the Aztec. Especially when you see the picture with the tent attachment. Yikes!

Maybe it will grow on me...I didn't like the M3 when it was revealed. Then look what happened.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> So the Cyber truck was revealed.
> 
> What do you think? Personally I think it will do well. I think it will grow on people as it's production date gets closer.


Indestructible body will be a huge selling point (myself included). Other car dings your door...other car cracks in half.
Performance that can't be topped by most anything traditional...and a lot of next gen stuff.
Excellent off-road features.

What do I see? Police agencies are starting to adopt Tesla as a cruiser for efficiency, maintenance cost, and performance. Cybrtrck will absolutely have agencies falling over themselves at this price point. Super easy to decal because it's all flat panels. Extraordinary chase vehicle...Just need to upgrade that glass a bit.

The truck is basically the head of a Star Wars AT-AT.


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

When it was revealed...I kept saying out load, "c'mon...serious Elon...this HAS to be a joke, right?"

With all the hype of it being different, and something out of Blade Runner... though it was him poking fun at it...and teasing us with a futuristic year 2099 prototype design. it took me a few minutes to realize that this was the ACTUAL truck!

It looked like an unrealistic concept car...which was shocking.

I was expecting something more along the lines of what various artists were rendering the past couple of years online. A basic truck design with a totally cool Tesla spin on things.

I mean TALK ABOUT FUTURISTIC LOOKING!! Holy crap!

I am curious how much of the design and looks will change by the time production starts...and if this design helps or hurts Tesla...


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Here in Eastern time, I slept through the reveal and looked at the pics available on Tesla.com and media reviews this morning. I have to say, I actually like the Cybertruck just on specs alone. Certainly eye-catching, it has some wonderful features including, finally, a 400-mile-plus range in the dual- and tri-motor versions. That alone is a heckuva big thing for me at about $50k, $57k with FSD-equivalent. And the 500-mile version for $70k is simply amazing.

So, how hard is it to actually get into and out of the rear seats? That sloping down frame looks like an ingress/egress problem to me for anyone over about 5’5”.

My overall takeaway is that if I were a truck person or needed a truck, I’d go for it. I’m not and likely won’t, but I can and do appreciate the addition to the lineup. Fast forward 3 years, and I wonder how many will be on the road.

With the announcement of the iPhone7 Apple CEO Tim Cook touted the “courageous” move to eliminate the headphone jack. Yeah, I laughed too. Now this Cybertruck is more in line with what I’d call courageous, upending just about every preconceived notion of what a pickup is. For that alone>>>good job! I hope it does well.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tesla Newbie said:


> I watched the event this morning. I kept waiting for the side slabs to fall to the side and reveal the real shape underneath.


this is exactly what I said at 8:15p


me in a chat... said:


> I keep waiting for the skin to drop off and the actual to be shown. Lol


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> this is exactly what I said at 8:15p


I kept thinking they were going to break the shell off. First with the sledgehammer and then when they broke the windows.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> this is exactly what I said at 8:15p


Great minds think alike!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Tesla Newbie said:


> I can't imagine anything more different than the speculative drawings that have been circulating the last few months. Incredible that they could have kept that under wraps all this time.
> 
> I watched the event this morning. I kept waiting for the side slabs to fall to the side and reveal the real shape underneath.


Nobody leaked anything because they thought it was a joke too.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I keep thinking Elon made sure the glass would break so he could be the meme god on reddit for the next year.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I had overnight to think about the Cybertrk, and here are the thoughts I had:

First, this truck is not in _our_ demographic. Most of us bought a Tesla because we fell in love with the slick sports-car design of the Model 3, or maybe the Model S or X first. We bought Model 3's because that design appealed to us. We want something slick, smooth, and aerodynamic, like an airplane.

The Cybertrk appeals to a _different_ demographic. These are people who feel the Humvee is the ultimate luxury vehicle (and so in demand that GM is putting it back into production). They want something huge, chunky, indestructible, badass, and designed to live through a zombie apocalypse. All of which the Cybertrk works perfectly.

So we're going to dislike it. Wall Street is going to absolutely _hate_ it, because they hate anything that's a drastic change in direction for Tesla (remember how badly the low price of the base Model 3 was taken?). People are afraid of change, and Wall Street is doubly so. If you're thinking about your Tesla stock, now might be a good time to sell some and re-buy it at a temporarily lower price, and take advantage of the fear.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> If you're thinking about your Tesla stock, now might be a good time to sell some and re-buy it at a temporarily lower price, and take advantage of the fear.


I think that would have been yesterday. I thought about doing that but don't want to try to time/predict the market.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

The design is definitely a radical shift. By this point I know that Elon is not the best speaker, I just wish that the long awaited reveal would have been done much better. Tesla really had an chance to bring in a lot of new people not already in the fold, and I think it was a missed opportunity. They could have shown preceding designs like they quickly scrolled through on the screen and taken the time to explain why the new design was better. I wish they would have shown the use of the air compressor and AC power to power tools, as well as showed the interior. I wish they would have spoken how the hardness of the body translated into improved safety. I think it was unfortunately they worst choreographed reveal yet, for their most radical design. I am disappointed in it as a supporter who really wants them to succeed in speeding up the transition to sustainable energy.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

This is more tactical than anything, especially with the ballistics taken into consideration I understand the the angles. Not for me though, to polarizing and quite frankly not very good to look at.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I waited to watch the event this morning with the family..... totally disappointed! My wife would have wanted one...until she saw it. I need to see it in person but YUCK! WHY!!?? 
And why do the window demo LIVE???? Do that on video like the 9mm slugs.

As soon as I saw it, I knew the stock was gonna crater and as I write this, it is down $20.72 !!! I shoulda sold at $350.
Maybe I should sell now...maybe hold on for the long term but this was a HUGE mistake of a truck.
I am just so sad this is what they came up with.....Price and specs are fantastic, but as @@FRC said, "buttass ugly"


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

VoltageDrop said:


> .......I puked in my mouth a bit......kept thinking the whole time that this was a joke (or this was some kind of a military version) and that they were going to reveal the "real" truck....but as time went on......it became a scary reality that this WAS the truck.....


one to one my thought process. I thought the car will drop its shell and the real car will reveal itself.

personally, I think its ugly as hell but I had the exact same thought about the hummer and batman car … still there is a market for it. will be see it on the roads? yes, will it be popular as model 3? nowhere close .. will it give a fight to Ford? - no. I am sure no one lose any sleep there after last night.


----------



## misticjeff (May 9, 2019)

Ho Hum.... Waited FOREVER for an unveiling of a futuristic new truck, Elons favorite vehicle. VERY underwhelming.


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> So the Cyber truck was revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was my face when CyberTruck rolled out of the smoke . . .


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

This design is actually Gowing on me. I can see many people buying it for the price and utility. As for repairability, being stainless steel means anybody can weld it or even weld things to it, like toolboxes and even spikes just to make look outrageous. lol.

The glass fail was a miserable disaster and I also think that Elon needs to stop doing these presentations all by himself. He sucks as a public speaker and that in itself draws a lot of the energy out of the presentation. 

The way they showed this truck making an F150 its ***** by hauling it up a hill was a giant middle finger to all those who say "this isn't a real truck".
I can understand the design. Tesla and Elon Must like to do their designs without any preconceived notions of what "it should look like". Rather, they design things to be practical and the best at each of it's functions and that requires outside-the-box thinking. This truck would never be Abel to achieve such long range numbers without a radically aerodynamic design as more than half the drag of a truck at highway speeds is design-induced aerodynamic drag.


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm reserving my judgement till we see it more. I put $100 on the tri-motor just cause. I figured the single and dual motors will be on the road by then and I will have more time to form an opinion.

I definitely don't hate it, but I definitely don't love it, yet at least. When it first rolled out I hated it, but I let it soak in for a bit and it is growing on me. In some of the photo angles, it looks totally badass. Other photo angles it looks too concept-y and unfinished. Perhaps its the lack of paint as well. I'm curious how this looks in real life and will reserve my judgement until I get to see/drive it. Feature-wise they seem to be going the right direction for a truck, design-wise will be determined I guess.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

My two thoughts:

1. It seems like this is an intentional push to get people to buy the Model Y. I realize a pickup and a CUV are different but people that were on the fence about buying the Y because they thought the Cybertruck would look good now have a clear path. I’m sure the majority will go for the Y.

2. If Tesla would have unveiled this truck, the stock would have went through the roof and they would make a gazillion dollars from it.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

Derik said:


> I keep thinking Elon made sure the glass would break so he could be the meme god on reddit for the next year.


"No Elon, wait, that's just regular glas..."


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Musk said it would polarize. He has also said it won’t be a big seller. To expect a ‘normal’ truck meant you weren’t listening. But even if you weren’t expecting ‘normal’ I suppose there are still limits.

My brother works construction - first thing he said was:
- ugly
- doesn’t look like could put roof racks on it
- worried he can’t fit sheets of plywood in back

I’m in the badass camp. Could it look better? Yes. But once some influencers get this and start showing it off, I think there will be a good sized niche that will buy.

I don’t expect it to get much share of the truck market - which is a business opportunity miss. Wonder if Elon has a plan B here. 

I give credit for going big!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Here's what pisses me off royally about this truck.

I'l'l preface this by saying: I'm not in the truck market, but I 100% live in one of the biggest pickup truck markets in the country. So I have a feel for the demographic. Although i will admit, looking at the Rivian makes me think things I really shouldn't be about a car but wait I didn't just say that....

In any event, I'm angry about this truck because I view it as Elon being Elon. Yes, it's futuristic, it's bold, it's like nothing else. That's great. You know how many of these they are going to sell? Um, not a lot. Truck buyers will avoid this like the plague. Yes, they will sell some. To a few interested people and Tesla fans. Will it sell in volume like the 3 and Y? No. and that's exactly what Tesla needed. They needed another profitable volume vehicle. Not something wacky and low volume. Last I checked they weren't all that profitable too many quarters, were they? The Roadster is high $$, they will make money on those even in low volumes. Once they are done giving away the referral units that is. But this thing? Why Elon? is your ego that big that you need to roll out a personal toy with a limited appeal? You want to make this thing, have at it. But do it when the 3 and Y and another vehicle are rolling and the company is steadily in the green. This is a money suck and a distraction they don't need.

Oh, my almost 13 year old who loves Legos and Minecraft and all things video-gamey was stoked to see the reveal. I showed him this morning and he said "what is that crap? That thing is trash, why would they make that?"


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

Zimmra said:


> I'm reserving my judgment till we see it more. I put $100 on the tri-motor just cause. I figured the single and dual motors will be on the road by then and I will have more time to form an opinion.
> 
> I definitely don't hate it, but I definitely don't love it, yet at least. When it first rolled out I hated it, but I let it soak in for a bit and it is growing on me. In some of the photo angles, it looks totally badass. Other photo angles it looks too concept-y and unfinished. Perhaps its the lack of paint as well. I'm curious how this looks in real life and will reserve my judgment until I get to see/drive it. Feature-wise they seem to be going the right direction for a truck, design-wise will be determined I guess.


I pretty much feel the same way, the LA Auto show starts today, I am kind of hoping they will have on there so I (and people) can see it in person. I know the likely hood is really low but the show is only 12-15 miles from the design studio. I am also interested in the spec of the tri-motor. I assume that means the two rear wheels are independent. Wish Elon would have elaborated on that.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Its the truck version of the Delorean. I wonder if Ryan likes it?


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Ford should take any of the speculative designs out there that actually look like a Tesla, build it, and call it the Mustang Mach-Truck. They’ll sell a zillion of those things.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FYI, the Cybertruck is not at the LA Auto show (I'm at the show now).


----------



## Olds442 (Dec 12, 2018)

anybody who thought this would be a normal truck wasn't paying attention. i did expect this level or radical, and i love it. 

in Chicagoland, a bullet proof urban assault vehicle is pretty much needed. we have pot holes deeper than 16 inches.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

M3OC Rules said:


> View attachment 30707
> View attachment 30708
> 
> 
> Its the truck version of the Delorean. I wonder if Ryan likes it?


He does:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197736606154854405


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

12 hours or so later, I'm now wondering if Tesla is intending to go after Defense contracts or municipal law enforcement (or has already), and presenting this as a personal vehicle isn't really their end goal, but being able to sell these in quantities for SWAT, military armored transports, etc. and hey, if they sell a few to individuals - ok.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I find it amazing that most on the forum seam to think that truck people will never want it. The Hummer peaked in 2006 at 71,524 trucks sold in a year. The reason it started to decline was that it was not efficient and a maintenance nightmare. The Hummer & Aztec were "Not" Trucks. Not Luxury, Not powerful, Not efficient, Not reliable, Not for Work, Not for Play. Most people bought them for prestige and to compensate for other shortcomings. If this is actually a reliable, efficient, badass, powerful truck it will be a winner. The cost of maintaining my diesel trucks at work is unbelievable. I am not in the Truck demographic, but after being the video I put a deposit on one. The main reason I was not a truck guy, due the inefficiency and waste af driving a massive vehicle by yourself with no payload. Being low maintenance and efficient as well as zero emissions is helping get past the guilt. Parking is still and issue, but hopefully they will have the auto-parking mastered by then. I understand combatting the Ford tough BS. I have wrecked many cars but I have yet to be shot at. I would be more interested in seeing how it handles wrecks. 

I thought the presentation was week. If you are going to call it a cyber truck you need to spend time detailing what the computer brings to the table. Why cheapen up on the displays. There should be all least two in the front and one in the back. The dash is a bit of wasted space. It should at least open and become a tool box or something. The clean design is nice but a few more cup holders and cubbies would be nice. 

A factory trailer is also huge, especially for the construction guys. The commercial cargo trailers are garbage for the most part. I would love to see trailer options such as Extended batteries and Solar panels. It would be nice if they sold a Tesla trailer kit to convert your boat or existing trailer into a Tesla trailer with auto backing and hitching/unhitching. This should be marketable for Europe and Asia as they are more trailer folks than just trying to see who has the biggest truck.

Still not sold on the stainless. It is odd that it is so aerodynamic but made from heavy ass stainless. It is also not clear how much is stainless, for example the underbody or even the bed. With a stainless body, if you get it dented it is very difficult to straiten and look back factory again. It would also be nice if they explained the benefit of an exoskeleton on a car. I get it on a plane but they are not designed to crash or have other idiots crash into you.

I live in Georgia, and would love to smoke an F350 rolling coal. Once the ******** realize that the are just making noise and not making power I feel they will make the switch.

Back seat should fold into a bed for real romance mode.

They will sell enough to make it worthwhile just from the Military and law enforcement.

As far as profitability, Tesla will be able to run the company off of 3s, and Ys alone. Let's play a little. The Semi also has amazing potential as a cash cow, I just can't wait to see it in full production.

Lastly, if you mom is picking you up at school or soccer practice, what would be cooler than her rolling up in the Tesla Tough truck. In fact she could still be at home and have it pick you up on its own.

Finally mean and green!


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

A quote from last night I heard on one of the streams. "This is not a car you park in the garage, you park it in your driveway." right in the middle of the driveway.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Unbelievably fugly!


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> I find it amazing that most on the forum seam to think that truck people will never want it. The Hummer peaked in 2006 at 71,524 trucks sold in a year. The reason it started to decline was that it was not efficient and a maintenance nightmare. The Hummer & Aztec were "Not" Trucks. Not Luxury, Not powerful, Not efficient, Not reliable, Not for Work, Not for Play. Most people bought them for prestige and to compensate for other shortcomings. If this is actually a reliable, efficient, badass, powerful truck it will be a winner. The cost of maintaining my diesel trucks at work is unbelievable. I am not in the Truck demographic, but after being the video I put a deposit on one. The main reason I was not a truck guy, due the inefficiency and waste af driving a massive vehicle by yourself with no payload. Being low maintenance and efficient as well as zero emissions is helping get past the guilt. Parking is still and issue, but hopefully they will have the auto-parking mastered by then. I understand combatting the Ford tough BS. I have wrecked many cars but I have yet to be shot at. I would be more interested in seeing how it handles wrecks.
> 
> I thought the presentation was week. If you are going to call it a cyber truck you need to spend time detailing what the computer brings to the table. Why cheapen up on the displays. There should be all least two in the front and one in the back. The dash is a bit of wasted space. It should at least open and become a tool box or something. The clean design is nice but a few more cup holders and cubbies would be nice.
> 
> ...


I too live in Georgia (Dunwoody) and ordered the tri-motor Cybertruck just so I will be able to leave those dumb coal-rolling fools in their ultra-super-duper duty fart machines in the dust.

And as a proud owner of a Traxxas X-Maxx 8S, I imagine this being the full size version of that with regards to power and ability to bash it around on dirt tracks and in the woods.
So the first one to make a Cybertruck style body for the X-maxx will be a huge winner. Anybody with a good 3D printer? Do it and I'll post it on all the RC forums, it'd be epic.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

I might be interested if they included just 2 small accessories:
1- a car cover so I wouldn't have to look at it parked in my driveway
2- a blindfold just in case some joker removes the cover

Seriously I love the specs, would like to own a truck with these specs but can not overcome the exterior design. Franz what were you thinking?


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> 12 hours or so later, I'm now wondering if Tesla is intending to go after Defense contracts or municipal law enforcement (or has already), and presenting this as a personal vehicle isn't really their end goal, but being able to sell these in quantities for SWAT, military armored transports, etc. and hey, if they sell a few to individuals - ok.


Not a bad idea. If police depts are considering Model 3's for their fleets, then this could potentially be a better fit even, since it is in the same ballpark of pricing.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

For the military the bed would be ideal for mounting a big ass gun (laser would be nice). It is basically a land attack drone. The solders could just stay at the base and deploy the beast.

It could be also nice for launching payloads on mars. The stainless is pretty heavy for shipping to mars though. Before it gets to mars it would be great to launch one to the moon. They could give you referral masters the opportunity to drive it around from your phone. (much more exciting than a photo shot into space. They just need to send a solar charger also and geofence it to keep you guys from spending to much time on the dark side. I wonder what the gravity adjusted range would be?

Paint a big dam flag on it for the US truck guys.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

The specs are awesome. I own an F-150 right now and i'd rather be driving CyberTruck! (and ordered one!)
One thing i worry about (in terms of Tesla actually gaining radical market share with this) is that it looks like it might be more difficult to "customize" than the F-150/F-250 platform (with specs, it actually falls between those platforms). F-250 in particular is heavily customized as work trucks etc. Given the skin-carries-the-weight design of this vehicle, it may not be possible to heavily modify it, like you can a conventional truck.

However for towing, basic hauling, and passenger accomodation, this looks awesome. Theres more room inside than my F-150 it looks like (I have the Extended Cab not the Crew cab, specifically because i wanted a 6.5' bed, which is the longest available in F-150. F-250 has an 8' bed version. That turns out to be "enough' bed for my use becuase with the tailgate down, i can get 8' on it. Cybertruck can do that too.

I mostly use my truck for hauling things or light towing, not daily driving (although if it was CyberTruck, then that might change, but I also have my Model 3.)

Ironically, I also own a Hummer H-1 which CyberTruck *also* reminds me of a little..


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mosess said:


> I too live in Georgia (Dunwoody) and ordered the tri-motor Cybertruck just so I will be able to leave those dumb coal-rolling fools in their ultra-super-duper duty fart machines in the dust.


you know you can do that today


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JoeP said:


> One thing i worry about (in terms of Tesla actually gaining radical market share with this) is that it looks like it might be more difficult to "customize" than the F-150/F-250 platform (with specs, it actually falls between those platforms). F-250 in particular is heavily customized as work trucks etc. Given the skin-carries-the-weight design of this vehicle, it may not be possible to heavily modify it, like you can a conventional truck.


somewhat along those same lines, one of the guys I work with commented that the sides (at the bed) were a deal breaker. You are really only able to access the bed from the tailgate, and not able to reach into the bed from the sides (until all the way to the back).


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Only thing I can say is. Old people will not like it. and genx guys will love it like anything. I have asked soo many of colleagues who are in their 25's they all seems to love it.
I liked it. the radical design had a purpose. its more aerodynamic. and interior size looks awesome. I liked it.. its a beauty


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Vidya said:


> its more aerodynamic


i think more than the aerodynamic advantages, it's the strength the shape brings to the overall structure that lead to the design.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

I think Tesla is missing a HUGE market with this truck. Namely because the design doesn't let you do this:









This type of truck bed replacement organizer system is a huge draw for service related industry.

The Cybertruck design seems almost made for Military application.

When I first saw it, I was apprehensive. But it's starting to grow on me. But I feel sorry for anyone who happens to get into an accident with one of these. I feel like it's going to fold a compact car to oblivion if hit hits them/they hit it.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Just a reminder: remember how everyone freaked out over the Model 3 and the simple one screen interior when it was first revealed?
Today everyone thinks it’s brilliant and we’ll done. 

The #CYBRTRK will settle into our psyche over the next 2 years and will become normal.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

My first thought was that it was a joke. There was too much giggling going on during the presentation to have me believe otherwise.

Then it ended... and it was THEN that I realized that what we saw was the real deal -- although I was doubting my original doubts when the tailgate and ramp were lowered.

After the presentation ended, I started to see some other images online, from other angles.... and really started to actually like it.

IMHO, there's no such thing as a good looking traditional pickup. Some are "great looking as far as pickups go". But the lines are primarily function driven... engine space, passenger space and cargo space. Traditional design makes for TERRIBLE aerodynamics and real styling options.

I like that Tesla started with a "blank page". The exo-skeleton is brilliant. Fully equipped is about the same as Rivian entry (granted, this means less given that Rivian announced prices a year ago for delivery ??? and Tesla announced prices yesterday for delivery 2020/2021.).

This is a very good read:

https://www.motortrend.com/news/tesla-cybertruck-electric-pickup-engineering-manufacturing/

As soon as there are a few on the roads, they will look less strange, and the reluctance to the design will wane.

I have no worries that this vehicle will do VERY well.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> somewhat along those same lines, one of the guys I work with commented that the sides (at the bed) were a deal breaker. You are really only able to access the bed from the tailgate, and not able to reach into the bed from the sides (until all the way to the back).


I think folks may not be considering that the Cybertruck can lower itself physically and maybe then, you can reach over the side edges of the bed.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> FYI, the Cybertruck is not at the LA Auto show (I'm at the show now).


Thanks just saved me the price of admission


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

+1 to a common thread I see in some of the posts above, that our perception and ability to accept a new, visually jarring thing can evolve over time. Even by the end of the night, after watching it drive by every 3 minutes during the ~2 hours I stood in the test-ride line, it felt less like "that weird new thing" and more like something "expected"... Like, "Oh, of *course* a Tesla Truck looks like that!" 

I'm sure this won't be the case with everyone (or even for most people), but I thought it was interesting how quickly my internal "gut" reaction to the mere sight of the truck changed over such a short period of time.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

For those hung up on the stainless steel, please remember that this is NOT standard stainless. This is a proprietary allow that SpaceX developed. It's MUCH more durable than plain stainless steel.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

MarkB said:


> My first thought was that it was a joke. There was too much giggling going on during the presentation to have me believe otherwise.
> 
> Then it ended... and it was THEN that I realized that what we saw was the real deal -- although I was doubting my original doubts when the tailgate and ramp were lowered.
> 
> ...


I'm glad they are focusing on the bits that matter.


----------



## Metz123 (May 8, 2018)

They are going to sell like hot cakes. Most pickups are purchased by urban warriors. The warriors love to stand out, this design stands out. The warrior loves to show off, this design shows off. The warrior also wants to tell his friends what a great vehicle they own. This is going to be a great truck. It’s going to be a huge success IMO.


----------



## Olds442 (Dec 12, 2018)

according to the poll up top, about 60% of tesla forumites like it. 

better than i expected reading all the poo poo comments.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Following @TrevP's lead, remember how many people lined up either "inline" or "online" to reserve a Model 3 before anyone saw it...

I wonder how many people would have second guessed their reservation in this case?

As I recall, there were people who questioned their reservation for the Model 3 too...


----------



## Grey Fox (Aug 11, 2018)

M3OC Rules said:


> View attachment 30707
> View attachment 30708
> 
> 
> Its the truck version of the Delorean. I wonder if Ryan likes it?


I thought the same thing when I saw it. I saw him hovering around Delorean before the event started!


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

OK, I'm super embarrassed -- but TMZ is on in the background (I don't usually watch it, I promise ...LOL) .... and they just talked about the window smashing debut of the cybertruck. TMZ says 'at least the truck looks cool' .....


----------



## KaChow (Mar 22, 2018)

Just sent my $100 for a 3 motor CT. I will be trading my Lexus SUV for this. 
This truck really grows on me. I would love to see the real thing.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

So, after reading around a bit more ............ Perhaps the discussion went something like:

We need a truck that will:
1) blow the doors off of current trucks spec wise and provide tons of functionality
2) Be efficient from an EV perspective (reasonable drag, great range)
3) Be relatively cheap!!

Seems like this design might be cheap to build from what I'm reading (bent steel, straight edges, not a lot of curves, no paint). 

They had an optimization problem.
They've been learning a lot from space X efforts.
They applied these learnings to this optimization problem and it drove them toward a fairly radical design ...
.... and they embraced the hell out of it!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

TrevP said:


> Just a reminder: remember how everyone freaked out over the Model 3 and the simple one screen interior when it was first revealed?
> Today everyone thinks it's brilliant and we'll done.
> 
> The #CYBRTRK will settle into our psyche over the next 2 years and will become normal.


Sorry, no thanks. I didn't freak at the Model S, the Model X the Model 3 or the Model Y. This is just ugly. Please don't try to sugar coat it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nom said:


> Seems like this design might be cheap to build from what I'm reading (bent steel, straight edges, not a lot of curves, no paint).


Bingo! The biggest expense for most vehicle assembly lines are the machines to stamp body panels. If you can remove that and replace it with dead-simple cutting/scoring/bending, then your vehicle becomes so much cheaper to manufacture.

I mean, look at how immense this machine is that Tesla designed and patented to stamp out Model Y bodies!
Look at that itty-bitty car in the middle of that monstrosity! You need really high volume to make that one-time-expense worth the effort. Cybertruck on the other hand can probably be very profitable even at much lower production rates.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Sorry, no thanks. I didn't freak at the Model S, the Model X the Model 3 or the Model Y. This is just ugly. Please don't try to sugar coat it.


He's not saying that you'll like it in two years.
He's saying that you'll start to regard it as normal.
You could very well still dislike the styling.


----------



## MrBill (Sep 30, 2018)

I thought the Victory motorcycles looked cool and advanced with a design that was just a bit futuristic but this new truck is beyond that and it's flat out ugly. Victory gave up and stopped making their motorcycles because people didn't get into the design, even after several years. Aside from that, I liked the 'alternate' guess people made with a smaller version of the Tractor trailer. It didn't need a hood out in front and it had some beefy looking wheels and tires. Maybe they'll try that next. This one is a do-over.


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

MarkB said:


> My first thought was that it was a joke. There was too much giggling going on during the presentation to have me believe otherwise.
> 
> Then it ended... and it was THEN that I realized that what we saw was the real deal -- although I was doubting my original doubts when the tailgate and ramp were lowered.
> 
> ...


I completely agree and really like that Motortrend article. I'm wondering if the Cybertruck's structure is more like the SmartCar's steel safety cage but made in stainless sheet steel and truck sized. Smartcar has really small crumple zones but it's safe for it's size, I think it just bounces off because of it's small mass. I can't wait to see this crash tested😂😂. They're gonna need a new crash machine.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Nom said:


> My brother works construction - first thing he said was:


Your brother isn't the typical F150 buyer.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

My thoughts:


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I really want the tri motor. But 70k... too much for me.

I liked it a lot when it came out on stage. The glass breaking let the air out and kind of hurt the excitement some. I still really like it. The bed cover is awesome. I’m glad they went with the one screen and nothing else. I really got used to that design with the Model 3.

I fully expected this to be crazy. I still yelled holy f**k when it rolled out though hahaha!

Also, this shouldn’t be compared to the S, X, and 3 or Y. This is a separate product line. It’s like it’s own thing. Sexy is done and now they will move on to other things. Maybe they end up making a boring normal truck too. Also, I hope they make some kind of van. I don’t care if it looks like it’s from Total Recall.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Can you clarify your point?


SimonMatthews said:


> Your brother isn't the typical F150 buyer.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I don’t think it looks as bad as I had feared that it could, but there was still a pit in my stomach when I first saw it. I commiserate with the “Why oh why?” sentiment of some. This is not going to attract the pickup crowd. But Tesla stopped referring to it as a pickup quite awhile ago and I don’t think that is the demographic they are after. I’m not in the demographic they are after either. But I will sit back and enjoy watching this play out. I think it’s going to be a blast for some. I’m most excited at how low of a price point it is starting at. I want Tesla to become a possibility for the masses.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Nom said:


> Can you clarify your point?


Many (if not most) of these trucks are bought for such arduous tasks as the school run and grocery runs. Not as actual work trucks.


----------



## Olds442 (Dec 12, 2018)

SimonMatthews said:


> Many (if not most) of these trucks are bought for such arduous tasks as the school run and grocery runs. Not as actual work trucks.


so which is the "typical F150 buyer"? the soccer mom or the blue collar, hard hat?

because they both seem like typical f150 buyers to me. i doubt my brother has a scratch in the bed of his f150.

side note, the poll is funny as some posted "it will never sell". it will clearly sell to about 33% of the polled audience.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

A controversial truck design might end up being a genius strategy. Here’s why I believe this to be the case...

After reading several comments and watching videos of the Cybertruck I asked myself, “what if they made it look S3XY?”

Then it hit me... Major cannibalization.

With all the groundbreaking features at an astounding low starting price, it would’ve been the best seller in Tesla’s lineup, guaranteed, and thus hurt sales for all the other models.

And because the Cybertruck is so controversial and attention grabbing, lots of people - especially celebrities - will love it.

This is precisely the reason why I wouldn’t buy it.

IMHO it looks ugly but it will sell very well for a target audience. It’s meant to take the Tesla brand viral and should increase sales for the overall lineup. Don’t like the truck? Check out our S3XY models.

If they make an attractive, less polarizing version, I’d jump on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Olds442 said:


> side note, the poll is funny as some posted "it will never sell". it will clearly sell to about 33% of the polled audience


All of 31 people as of this post.


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

Imagine if it had been a SpaceX event, not the Tesla truck event and Elon revealed an unexpected SpaceX Mars rover and out drove the Cybertruck. Then he says the non-pressurized version of it was Tesla’s Cybertruck. People would be going bonkers. The new design is so jarring that people need to get warmed up to it, but instead were hit over the head with a Franz sledgehammer. It will sell as many as they can make, as fast as they can make them especially at the price. And other manufacturers will explore using Stainless steel in places to save cost (my prediction) among other things given how disruptive this thing is.
// oh, and none of the answers in the poll are my answer which is “I don’t need a truck but if I did it would be a Cybertruck”👍


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Numbersix said:


> Imagine if it had been a SpaceX event, not the Tesla truck event and Elon revealed an unexpected SpaceX Mars rover and out drove the Cybertruck. .


That would have made a lot more since than having to compare it to the Rivian and F150. Instead of Cyber truck, it should have been model M for mars.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> That would have made a lot more since than having to compare it to the Rivian and F150. Instead of Cyber truck, it should have been model M for mars.


Or R for Rover so the juvenile side of Elon could celebrate S3XYR.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Numbersix said:


> Imagine if it had been a SpaceX event, not the Tesla truck event and Elon revealed an unexpected SpaceX Mars rover and out drove the Cybertruck. Then he says the non-pressurized version of it was Tesla's Cybertruck. People would be going bonkers. The new design is so jarring that people need to get warmed up to it, but instead were hit over the head with a Franz sledgehammer. It will sell as many as they can make, as fast as they can make them especially at the price. And other manufacturers will explore using Stainless steel in places to save cost (my prediction) among other things given how disruptive this thing is.
> // oh, and none of the answers in the poll are my answer which is "I don't need a truck but if I did it would be a Cybertruck"👍


I think this comes closest to a reasonable forecast of things: the specs are completely amazing. But if they had tied those specs to any sort of attractive shape, it could have truly been disruptive. A missed opportunity, but maybe can be salvaged sooner or later. I'm not saying they won't sell as many as they make, but it's not going to "dent" mainstream pickup sales in the near to medium term (much less "shatter" the competition).


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Dr. J said:


> I think this comes closest to a reasonable forecast of things: the specs are completely amazing. But if they had tied those specs to any sort of attractive shape, it could have truly been disruptive. A missed opportunity, but maybe can be salvaged sooner or later. I'm not saying they won't sell as many as they make, but it's not going to "dent" mainstream pickup sales in the near to medium term (much less "shatter" the competition).


I'm not sure they could have had those specs with a more traditional shape, though. The design looks "cheap," "unfinished," and "like a child made it" because it will be much cheaper to make that way, right? And it probably enhances the strength, too.

He could likely have made a much better looking truck (at least in a conventional sense) with specs like this for $20k more, but that wasn't the goal.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DocScott said:


> I'm not sure they could have had those specs with a more traditional shape, though. The design looks "cheap," "unfinished," and "like a child made it" because it will be much cheaper to make that way, right? And it probably enhances the strength, too.
> 
> He could likely have made a much better looking truck (at least in a conventional sense) with specs like this for $20k more, but that wasn't the goal.


BINGO!

Tesla didn't design it like this because they thought it was the best looking design.
They designed it like this because it's the *only way *to have a truck with all of these capabilities - long range, low maintenance, armor plating - for under $40k.

I organized my thoughts into a multi-tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198230041433239552


> I'm seeing posts where people think that the design of the #Tesla #Cybertruck is not in keeping with Tesla's mission to create beautiful, fast vehicles. And some who think that a tweak to the design to make it less "triangular" would help. Let me explain why that's wrong. /1
> 
> Tesla's goal is to make electric cars as capable and desirable as the best combustion cars. No doubt. But the part that's being overlooked is Tesla's goal of driving down cost. They want to be a mass-market manufacturer. They want to be the next Chevy - not the next Porsche. /2
> 
> ...


----------



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

Each moment goes by and I think Cybertruck looks better and better. Musk also tweeted that Cybertruck is going to be a Mars car. The world went all ga-ga for Hummers once you could have a military vehicle. This will be a car on Mars! Also, pretty sure that we will be collecting data for improving the car for Mars exploration. I still cant get over how cool it looks. A couple view angles are not awesome, but overall the design is fantastic, futuristic, and totally Tesla. The calls for design in the Tesla vernacular miss the point entirely, because the vision for this is (1) not to be the same and (2) to have this be part of a much bigger picture. When this thing is on Mars, everyone will want one. Ive already seen it will be offered in matte black for ultra-stealth look, other colors possibly, and all kinds of targeted use (e.g., camping etc).. My understanding is that the sloping part past of the apex provides the necessary fore-to-aft torsional strength for unibody construction.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I still believe Cybertruck was made to appeal to the same kind of buyer who wishes they could have a Humvee, only they can get this at a much lower price. They can be badass at a discount!

Let's be honest. Tesla was never going to win over the segment of huge lifted diesel pickup owners who hate all EV's and enjoy blocking superchargers and rolling coal over EV's with a traditional looking pickup truck (Rivan has their work cut out for them) or something that looks like a Model X.

I know that's only a small, obnoxious subset of pickup owners. But what if Tesla can make some of _them _regret making fun of Teslas with just one photo? A photo of a pickup that they will sheepishly admit "actually looks kind of badass"? They still might not buy one, but it will be more difficult for them to spread the hatred of EV's. So even when Cybertruck isn't directly selling, it's still helping EV's in general.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So - I've had 36 hours to let sink in what I saw and witnessed, let me just say it was crazy. Being in person at one of these events is surreal. Seeing Elon walk on stage, watching his natural, but awkward presentations, seeing the vehicle drive on stage, just all crazy.

Do I think it will sell in huge numbers as it looks today, no. 
Are the specs insane - absolutely. 
Could they have turned the pickup world upside down by just tweaking a few things, absolutely.
Is it enough to still drive change and put others on notice, absolutely.

From there - well yes I couldn't believe what I saw drive up on stage. When the glass broke I truly thought we were being punked and thought the real thing was about to be revealed. Then the One More Thing I knew I was right, then it was an ATV, and then he left the stage and I didn't want to admit it was over and that is what we were left with, but here we are. It was one of the fastest roller coasters I've ever been on.

At this point, I've got nothing to say or point out that hasn't been said, so it's all just my gut instinct. I will start with reminding you of me - I didn't buy a Tesla because they make an EV. I've learned a lot and may be coming around in my middle age, but for the most part I could care less about how much gas I bought, it's cheap in TX. _I bought because Elon is a genius and Tesla is a technical marvel that improves every month. It's technology, hardware and software, being applied in ways no one else has done it. The speed/performance and insanely beautiful cars are the bow on the prize_. The cost to operate has been a bonus that likely has solidified me as a Tesla customer and made me the proponent that I am.

I drove a pickup for 25 years and the Model 3 is the car that changed that. Can their pickup change me back, I honestly can't say right now. I am on the fence. All they have to do is tweak that backward slope, give me a slight more traditional bed and I'm likely in 110%. I think that is all it would take for all the naysayers too. The air suspension and being able to lower the back end doesn't change that.

As it is, it is too polarizing for most of the roughly 2 million people in NA that bought a Ford and GM last year. If they would tweak it just a little in a couple of ways and it would absolutely take names and kick ass with sales numbers.

So - here's your news - I put $100 down to reserve. I didn't realize I could select my option on reveal night, so I'm on record for a single motor, I would never purchase that model though. That is likely the one that will replace most of the pickups just used as transportation, but for use as a pickup you've got to go with the mid level at minimum or top end for the battery capacity and pulling power. Truly to trade out of the AWD 3 it would only be a Performance 3 or the Tri-motor pickup to get me to switch. If I'm going to drive it and prove my point, I want to pay for it by challenging the other pickup drivers to the bumper to bumper chain pull.

There are estimates that there have been over 200,000 reservations, no one has any real clue if it's 20,000 or 200,000 because Tesla hasn't told us and the reservation numbers are random. I do know this - regardless of the number, it is fake and useless for now. $100 is a lot of money, but nothing to get a place in line if you are going to make it refundable. Many people, including myself, are on record of throwing that $100 down planning to pick it up in 2 years. So the number means nothing. _Make it a nonrefundable $1000 and the line would be very short right now and a much better judge at true interest and plan to purchase_.

Lets just say being able to drive the incredible 3 I don't know that there is anything that would make me buy this truck the first 18 months it is out. I've learned that Tesla needs some time to tweak and tune and price adjust. There will be no US govt tax adjustment, so that could remove some of the fluctuations, but I was bitten by that once, so I'll let it settle down and shake out on the pickup. Only then will decision day finally come.

I'll note it here that Rivian doesn't really interest me at their price point nor without any kind of software and technical superiority over Tesla.

What would likely push me harder to buy one of these pickups is the number of soccer moms and people that can't drive a Smart car between the lines. I'd rather be protected in the body of armor of this truck and be on the upper end of that battle, that is likely what would drive me to buy one. Oh and I might even haul another sheet of plywood some day.

EDIT - I found that Tesla created an account automatically for me with the new email address (associated with my ApplePay. So I've updated the password, accessed the reservation and updated it to be Trimotor with FSD. Someone else noted, they do have a note that if FSD continues to increase in price if you select it now they will lock you in to the price. You can always remove it, so I'd recommend anyone with a reservation should select FSD now, you won't be committed to having to purchase it at order time, but it might save you a couple thousand in the long run.

EDIT2 - 11/23 at 4 PM - Elon has tweeted an a number of reservations: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-tesla-cybertruck-your-thoughts.14773/post-264813


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> +1 to a common thread I see in some of the posts above, that our perception and ability to accept a new, visually jarring thing can evolve over time. Even by the end of the night, after watching it drive by every 3 minutes during the ~2 hours I stood in the test-ride line, it felt less like "that weird new thing" and more like something "expected"... Like, "Oh, of *course* a Tesla Truck looks like that!"
> 
> I'm sure this won't be the case with everyone (or even for most people), but I thought it was interesting how quickly my internal "gut" reaction to the mere sight of the truck changed over such a short period of time.


I even noticed this watching some twitter feeds during the event from others that were there. started out with the general sentiment of "omg, he really is releasing something as wacky as he hinted at", then "there is no way Id drive that", then "Its starting to grow on me, but there is no way Id drive that", then "Im starting to dig it", then "I just put a deposit down".


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> I find it amazing that most on the forum seam to think that truck people will never want it. The Hummer peaked in 2006 at 71,524 trucks sold in a year. The reason it started to decline was that it was not efficient and a maintenance nightmare. The Hummer & Aztec were "Not" Trucks. Not Luxury, Not powerful, Not efficient, Not reliable, Not for Work, Not for Play. Most people bought them for prestige and to compensate for other shortcomings. If this is actually a reliable, efficient, badass, powerful truck it will be a winner. The cost of maintaining my diesel trucks at work is unbelievable. I am not in the Truck demographic, but after being the video I put a deposit on one. The main reason I was not a truck guy, due the inefficiency and waste af driving a massive vehicle by yourself with no payload. Being low maintenance and efficient as well as zero emissions is helping get past the guilt. Parking is still and issue, but hopefully they will have the auto-parking mastered by then. I understand combatting the Ford tough BS. I have wrecked many cars but I have yet to be shot at. I would be more interested in seeing how it handles wrecks.
> !


You are right but there is one HUGE difference … what got the Hummer to sell? it was the most bad #$^& macho car you can get simply because it was a military jeep before it was offered to civilians … this one? rich people wanna be … it will sell but not to the same crowed of the current market ...


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

I finally figure out where I saw this car design before …. not back to the future …. its from Ark II.

















(the other car is the BMW i3)


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Y'all are saying it will appeal to the Hummer demographic like that's a good thing.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I think it looks ridiculous. Seems we’re at the point at Tesla where no one can say no to Elon, even Franz. Sigh.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

So I went from no freaking way to just putting down my deposit...lol I think this will be a rolling billboard for my dealership. I plan on using this to pick and drop off customers motorcycles, it will be wild.


----------



## Bobby Garrity (Jan 22, 2017)

Let me preface this by saying that I've never owned a pickup truck, never plan to, and probably never will. In fact, even if I thought everything about the Cybertruck was completely perfect, I still would not have considered it for a second. In other words, my opinion is completely irrelevant to the success of the truck.

With that said, I watched the event live and my out-loud verbatim reaction to seeing the truck was as follows: "What the [email protected]? What the [email protected]? What the [email protected]? What the [email protected]?" with each question being asked louder and in a higher pitch than the last. So obviously I thought it was weird, and I was confused. To take it a step further, I think it is indeed terribly ugly. So much so that I would never want to be seen in one.

But I can overlook aesthetics in favor of function. I consider Tesla's lack of desire to adhere to a design norm as a strength- it's what allows Tesla to design from the ground up to achieve the best results. For this reason I was excited to see how Tesla would go against the grain of pickup design. And indeed they touched on that with the exoskeleton- but that was really it. They didn't use the presentation to explain the rationale for the Cybertruck's sheer ugliness. To be clear, there may very well be good justification for each design choice by prioritizing functionality over aesthetics, but if so they didn't talk about it, forcing people to speculate. 

In other words, this may or may not be a bad truck. But if not, it was definitely a bad presentation. But again, my opinion doesn't matter here. I'll be driving my Model 3 for the next 20 years anyway.


----------



## JohnMon (Nov 11, 2017)

I wasn't expecting to like it and I didn't. Elon's comments over time prepared me for the worst but I was hoping for something better, not just in looks but also function. Perhaps some of the functions I was hoping for (such as a wicked turning radius) would have made the truck too expensive.

As far as looks, I can't see the value of having a pointy top. From the pictures I have seen of the frame, the triangular design is not used for strength, is not like a truss (that I can see) and it certainly isn't there to make it look good. It also takes away some height from the second row of seats and the cargo bed. I would have preferred 2 or 3 feet of flat top before the back slope started.

But oooh those specs!!! I am in need of an electric minivan and this might be a nice alternative. The tonneau cover and access ramp are just what I need.

I'm placing a reservation for the dual motor. Damn the looks!


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

Did anyone else notice that the $69,900 tri-motor Cybertruck is cheaper than the base model X.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

*Broken glass heroes *(one of my favourite Belgian group)

*







*

But let's not fall apart.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> He's not saying that you'll like it in two years.
> He's saying that you'll start to regard it as normal.
> You could very well still dislike the styling.


I understand what he was saying. But I don't agree.

Everyone still thinks the Aztek is hideous, and it's a design that should never have been made.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Selling an electric truck to hardcore truck buyers was going to be hard anyways. Also, EVs are considered junk to those people. They like loud noises and smelly fumes. They think you can only drive 200 miles and then need to charge for a week. They don’t understand the technology.

Looking at it that way, Tesla decided to just go crazy with it. Make it nuts, so wild that is would shock. You will sell to some non truck buyers, and some that will buy it to drive something that looks like it’s from Demolition Man. Get lots of publicity from doing it like this.

If this truck ends up on mars, they won’t be able to keep them in stock.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Everyone still thinks the Aztek is hideous, and it's a design that should never have been made.


While I personally don't like the design of the Cybertruck, it's far different from what was wrong with the Aztek. The Aztek is an example of too many people with conflicting goals contributing to a single design, so that it makes absolutely no sense. It looks like a group of 5 year olds trying to build a van out of lego.

The Cybertruck is absolutely a singular, unified vision of a design. It absolutely makes sense. The reason I don't like it personally is specifically that line that goes from the peak of the roof to the rear of the bed - it makes the rear seating area look claustrophobic from the outside, and simultaneously appears to waste a lot of width-wise space in the bed. Maybe it looks a lot different in person and it will stop bothering me when I see it close up someday.

Also, while I don't like the design personally, I understand _why_ it was done, and who it's primarily aimed toward.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## H2Ng0 (Nov 12, 2019)

At first, I was like wtf?! This truck looks ugly as hell. But...it grows on ya. The specs are incredible, its just the look of it takes some getting used to. I personally think getting it in a military green would make it look insane, like straight out of Halo!


----------



## Lchamp (Nov 10, 2019)

My first thoughts were very negative, but when I reviewed the video with my wife, I began to like it. When my wife asked me to order one for her, my response was "yes, dear".


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Jim Cramer of CNBC is predicting a failure of Edsel proportions. I predict he'll either be right, or wrong.


----------



## EVtracker (Nov 13, 2018)

I guess I am in the minority here. When the truck was unveiled I was blown away, and thought it looked great! To me current pickup trucks now look old fashioned.

Who will buy it?

Farmers, ranchers, contractors - will love the ruggedness, towing capacity, load capacity, minimal maintenance, economy of operation, and the electric and pneumatic power takeoffs. Might need a version with 8 foot bed. Might not - should be able to drop tailgate to load 4x 8 sheets of plywood. 
Off-road enthusiasts - will like the ground clearance, and dent free, scratch free exterior. 
Current truck owners who rarely haul things, but like big, powerful, rugged, badass vehicles - it is a big, bullet proof vehicle that will run the quarter mile in 10.8 seconds! From scanning the forums it does appear that many of these folks prefer more traditional styling. We will have to see if the cybertruck styling grows on them. 

Congratulations to Elon.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

So Cramer obviously didn’t watch the unveil or get much of a debrief. He mentioned that what we want in pickups is raw torque. Mentioned the word over and over. No one on set seemed to know about anything besides the look and the glass break.

Which, is not much of a surprise - those are the headlines. 

Perhaps his point was that Musk should have focused on the power of the truck more. But I doubt it.


----------



## Olds442 (Dec 12, 2018)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Jim Cramer of CNBC is predicting a failure of Edsel proportions. I predict he'll either be right, or wrong.


well based on his video title, he's wrong from that point on. Elon is not taking on the big three, if he were, it'd look like a normal pick up truck. he's trying to innovate as always, engineer something radically different, and he has.


----------



## jim0266 (Apr 5, 2019)

None of the poll questions fit my answer. The truck does not fit my needs. That's not a criticism. Don't need a truck. After my initial shock while watching the event live online and several days of reflection, I'm coming to the conclusion the CyberTruck is poised to be a massive hit.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> View attachment 30752


That's funny, because I just told someone on Friday that hardly anyone would buy the single motor version.

As far as which _businesses_ might be interested? Anyone who wants to use it as a rolling billboard for something cool...and towing companies. Yes, towing companies. Because right now most of them have to have multiple kinds of trucks: Small maneuverable ones for towing cars out of tight parking lots; medium ones for towing heavy SUV's and light trucks; and huge ones for towing tractor-trailers. They can replace their fleet of 3 different kinds with _one_ for $40k plus the cost of tow equipment (they won't really need more than rear motor). With its torque, and low center of gravity, they'll have no problem pulling anything with just one truck. And they can drastically lower their fuel and maintenance costs.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Flat surfaces mean easy, do it yourself wraps.

Won't be $3K to wrap. There will be $199 kits on eBay and Amazon.

You can afford to do a sports wrap for big games/matches.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Likely just a good way to pay for it, sell monthly advertising wraps.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

I think the capacity to seat six people is a game-changer. I look forward to a rump test of those middle seats. If they're comfortable, Tesla's car to compete with other 6-seater highway-cruisers will be an affordable electric truck with impressive range and a huge and secure luggage compartment behind the second row. This thing could be marketed in a hundred different ways.

I admit I'm sipping the Kool-Aid. I went from What the Truck! to I Want that Truck! in less than 48 hours. I'm not seriously considering a reservation because none of the marketing angles speak to me personally, but boy I'd enjoy seeing it in my driveway.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Tesla Newbie said:


> If they're comfortable, Tesla's car to compete with other 6-seater highway-cruisers will be an affordable electric truck with impressive range and a huge and secure luggage compartment behind the second row.


I have thought of this too. But in addition to basic rear-end comfort, what will the road noise be like?


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

GDN said:


> Likely just a good way to pay for it, sell monthly advertising wraps.


Brings up a good point, painting stainless steel would be expensive, more expensive than painting regular automotive steel, I think. Anyone here in the painting stainless steel business? So when Elon responds to MKBHD about a Matte Black available I hope they've thought that through. Many Stainless steel mugs including my Yeti is painted but I don't think to an automotive grade. And I wonder how wraps would stick. Did anyone at the event try to stick a magnet to the side? I wonder if it's magnetic stainless. Wraps would need to be magnetic😀👍


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So like others, I have been staring at this thing and it is starting to grow on me......That said I don't think I could ever buy it as it is just too big for us. If it was smaller, that might be an option....










*Awwww dammit...*


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> BINGO!
> 
> Tesla didn't design it like this because they thought it was the best looking design.
> They designed it like this because it's the *only way *to have a truck with all of these capabilities - long range, low maintenance,* armor plating *- for under $40k.


Perhaps the target market is law enforcement and gangs?


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Jim Cramer of CNBC is predicting a failure of Edsel proportions. I predict he'll either be right, or wrong.


These guys are funny. 50,000 units? Hahahaha! It will sell at least 200k.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Now THIS I want!!


__
https://flic.kr/p/49108703253


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So how many of these will be converted to orders?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Sjohnson20 said:


> These guys are funny. 50,000 units? Hahahaha! It will sell at least 200k.


I think Cramer is either DRUNK or had a stroke before this segment....Really. 
"We like trucks that use allot of gasoline, smell like diesel and are powerful" WTF? Really? I never thought he was that much of a moron but obviously he is


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Cramer, with all his button pushing and alarm effects has been wrong many times. His negative view of Tesla just makes me want the Truck more.

"His most memorable comes from his call about Bear Stearns on March 11, 2008, just before the crash. When asked by a viewer if they should be worried about Bear Stearns, Cramer emphatically replied "NO! NO! NO! Bear Sterns is fine. Don't move your money from Bear, that's just being silly."

Five days later (3/16/2008), after scavenging for and failing to get a loan from the Fed to remain liquid, Bear was purchased by JP Morgan (JPM ) for $2 per share, less than 7% of what the stock was worth the day before. When Cramer spoke on 3/11/2008, Bear was trading around $60 per share. The stock opened at just over $3 per share on Monday 3/17/2008 after JPM made the purchase over the weekend."


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Cyber Truck winter accessory

Track N Go


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Numbersix said:


> Brings up a good point, painting stainless steel would be expensive, more expensive than painting regular automotive steel, I think.


This truck is so cheap partially because they won't be painting it as part of production. That's a HUGE, time-consuming step that they completely avoid by using stainless steel. They don't hit the $40k price-point if they add a painting step to the production process.

I doubt Tesla will offer any color at order time. They _might _allow you to order a wrap that gets applied upon delivery, which will then be handled by a third-party.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> This truck is so cheap partially because they won't be painting it as part of production. That's a HUGE, time-consuming step that they completely avoid by using stainless steel. They don't hit the $40k price-point if they add a painting step to the production process.


I did a "walking survey" (walking around my neighborhood) of large pickups, and I can tell you this isn't as big a problem as it looks in the pickup truck market. Every one of the large pickups I saw were white or black, except for an odd-looking Honda that was silver. Color doesn't seem to be high on the priority list for pickup owners.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JasonF said:


> I did a "walking survey" (walking around my neighborhood) of large pickups, and I can tell you this isn't as big a problem as it looks in the pickup truck market. Every one of the large pickups I saw were white or black, except for an odd-looking Honda that was silver. Color doesn't seem to be high on the priority list for pickup owners.


I don't know - how many of those were special whites or blacks that were an upgrade? I searched for and can't find that Ford releases sales numbers based on the trim level of the F150. No doubt they sell a lot of the first 2 entry levels, but what most don't realzie that even an XLT can have 80% of the options added at configuration that the upper level trims have. Many of them end up with upgraded seats, stereo/navigation and other upper end trims. Then look around at the number of them that are Lariats, Platinums, Limited, and Raptors. Every one of these start at about $55K sticker. They sell for less, but the MSRP is up there.

For a little fun go to the Ford configurator just to see how many trim levels, engine options, rear ends and then options you can add for the interior. It borders on insane, but it seems to work or they wouldn't do it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> The reason I don't like it personally is specifically that line that goes from the peak of the roof to the rear of the bed


its funny what sticks out as not likable... for me, it's the the rear looking so tall. it may not be any taller than a typical truck, but looks like a huge flat slab. I don't have an issue with the sides and the front is just slightly off to me.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> I don't know - how many of those were special whites or blacks that were an upgrade?


None. And I'm kind of sensitive to color, I can tell the difference between Ford White and General Motors White. My guess is all of the dealer stock is white or black, and most pickup buyers just take what's on the lot.



GDN said:


> I searched for and can't find that Ford releases sales numbers based on the trim level of the F150.


My "walking survey" was mostly Platinum, Raptor, Limited. I could tell by the grill and wheels. There were also a lot of Toyota Tundra models, GM less so.



GDN said:


> For a little fun go to the Ford configurator just to see how many trim levels, engine options, rear ends and then options you can add for the interior. It borders on insane, but it seems to work or they wouldn't do it.


I'm anticipating that when Cybertruck hits configure time, you're going to see a lot of the same. Except exterior colors.



MelindaV said:


> its funny what sticks out as not likable... for me, it's the the rear looking so tall. it may not be any taller than a typical truck, but looks like a huge flat slab. I don't have an issue with the sides and the front is just slightly off to me.


I noticed that too, but oddly enough, a lot of new pickups this year have also started to have featureless rear tailgates, so maybe it's a pickup fashion thing. It could benefit from a crease somewhere on it though.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Numbersix said:


> Brings up a good point, painting stainless steel would be expensive, more expensive than painting regular automotive steel, I think. Anyone here in the painting stainless steel business? So when Elon responds to MKBHD about a Matte Black available I hope they've thought that through. Many Stainless steel mugs including my Yeti is painted but I don't think to an automotive grade. And I wonder how wraps would stick. Did anyone at the event try to stick a magnet to the side? I wonder if it's magnetic stainless. Wraps would need to be magnetic😀👍


Black oxide coatings are common. Nice matte look, if you're into that.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

GDN said:


> For a little fun go to the Ford configurator just to see how many trim levels, engine options, rear ends and then options you can add for the interior. It borders on insane, but it seems to work or they wouldn't do it.


When I try to configure an F-150 to match the CyberTruck, I keep ending up at about $60,000 for something that is inferior...


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

People are going to go crazy making accessories for this truck.

For instance, forget the little swing-out camping stove. Someone's going to build a full kitchen with stove, oven, fridge, and counters built into the bed of this thing. And a popup tent roof. The Ultimate Tailgate Vehicle, with Seating for Six, Instantly Lockable.

And the decorative wraps invite interesting themes:

US Marines
Dallas Cowboys
Mary Kay
Disney
Eco Warrior
Truck From Hell
Transformers
Stealth Fighter
Back to the Future
Desert Camo Troop Carrier
Looks Like a Normal Truck (faux grill, notch-back-flatbed graphics, roof rack)


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Personally while most Teslas would make amazing Police cars, they are not durable enough to handle the rough driving they expect of them. Until now.
The Cybertruck will make a beast of a police car, and will save police departments thousands every month on gas, and will finally be able to stand up to running over curbs and pit maneuvers.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

John said:


> And the decorative wraps invite interesting themes:
> 
> US Marines
> Dallas Cowboys
> ...


And Mary Kay pearlescent pink! They do it on Escalades, why not one of these?


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> its funny what sticks out as not likable... for me, it's the the rear looking so tall. it may not be any taller than a typical truck, but looks like a huge flat slab. I don't have an issue with the sides and the front is just slightly off to me.


The rear is the worst part. It's so huge. Maybe with a Tesla logo it will look better?

I think the truck looks best in the angle they have as the main pic on Teslas site. The front side angle looks good.

I'm ok with it though if it means I can put more stuff in the bed.


----------



## JohnMon (Nov 11, 2017)

JohnMon said:


> I wasn't expecting to like it and I didn't. Elon's comments over time prepared me for the worst but I was hoping for something better, not just in looks but also function. Perhaps some of the functions I was hoping for (such as a wicked turning radius) would have made the truck too expensive.
> 
> As far as looks, I can't see the value of having a pointy top. From the pictures I have seen of the frame, the triangular design is not used for strength, is not like a truss (that I can see) and it certainly isn't there to make it look good. It also takes away some height from the second row of seats and the cargo bed. I would have preferred 2 or 3 feet of flat top before the back slope started.
> 
> ...


Did it!


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

What about a plow attachment.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Isnthere when a frame to attach a plow to?


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

EVtracker said:


> I guess I am in the minority here. When the truck was unveiled I was blown away, and thought it looked great!
> 
> Congratulations to Elon.


Full agreement! Beauty is form following function.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

I am on board. Love it... though the size scares me for here in Europe... no parking garages with circular access, parallel parking spots too small for the most part and I'm not even talking about driving to streets designed in the Middle Ages! But despite all this, I see it as a distinct possibility I may end up getting it despite this... 









So...









Don't get me wrong, I am still super happy about my S, yet I haven't feel this stoked since placing my Model ≡ reservation in October 2016!!


----------



## John Tomson (Sep 7, 2019)

Strong body is an advantage. It is hard to destroy. Although, the window shattering test should have caused less damage, probably.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

John Tomson said:


> Strong body is an advantage. It is hard to destroy. Although, the window shattering test should have caused less damage, probably.


Don't focus too much on the window test - the NTHSA might not even allow shatter-proof windows, as it would impede law enforcement and rescue.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

I find it incredibly hard to believe that Tesla would simply overlook a public safety issue for the truck and forget to ask NTHSA if what they are planning to do is allowed. I mean anything is possible but honestly I think they are just a tad bit smarter than that. Every other vehicle they produce is the safest thing on the road, so safety seems to be important to Tesla.


----------



## JohnMon (Nov 11, 2017)

Lgkahn said:


> What about a plow attachment.


Good question. My neighbour does snow plowing and that's one of the main questions he'll me for sure.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> Still digesting what we just saw of the reveal. Unfortunately, my original thoughts were correct. Very radical design, very polarizing. I've read a bunch of comments on several sites and they reflected either "Love it!" or "Hate it!" not much in between. It reminds me of the F117 Nighthawk...especially if it came in Matt black.
> 
> View attachment 30696


And isn't that sweet?!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

RichEV said:


> Beauty is ....


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm ready to say let's stop debating beauty (too subjective) and just call it *Badass*-a perfectly objective description we can all agree on-and move on.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Well........after I cleaned the puke up.......(re..... my initial post/reaction to the release)......I have to say.....and I am not sure if this is psychosocial marketing manipulation on Tesla's part....if it is.....GENIUS......but this truck somehow began to grow on me........the more angles/videos/pictures I saw of it....the more and more I began to like it.....so much so that I placed an ordered for the Tri-motor.....go all the way or don't go at all I say.......now the wait!

It will be Yin and Yang in the garage.....If the CYBER fits at all....


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've had several days to form an opinion, and I think I'm there.
The initial hit of ugliness slowly changes to bada$$ if you imagine yourself rolling around in this thing.
But what really overcomes all is the stainless steel. I mean, this is the modern DeLorean. Equally as polarizing, definitely made for a niche. But I'm a child of the 80s and adored that thing. Here's a chance to own a modern version.
I'm no pickup person, really I don't like them at all. But this thing has an enclosed vault. It's really a big hatchback. That's what I want.
The biggest issue is it is freaking huge. There is no way it would fit in my driveway. No way I would want to drive around something so big, even with its sheer speed.
So my conclusion was, I would consider it if they made a smaller size. Change nothing, just reduce all the dimensions to the size of the smaller pickups we used to have. (And while you're at it, offer an XL size too, that you really could park a pickup in back of!)


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I would consider it if they made a smaller size. Change nothing, just reduce all the dimensions to the size of the smaller pickups we used to have. (And while you're at it, offer an XL size too, that you really could park a pickup in back of!)


I'm guessing that Tesla has eventual plans to make a smaller Cybercar and larger Cybertruck XL, all very capable vehicles that can power themselves via solar, and survive even the harshest Martian environment. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of these end up in the US military.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

@Michael Russo - is that side-by-side S and Ctruck representation accurate with regard to their relative size? If so ... wow! That thing is enormous.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Tesla Newbie said:


> @Michael Russo - is that side-by-side S and Ctruck representation accurate with regard to their relative size? If so ... wow! That thing is enormous.


Since it is more than 3 ft/close to 1 m longer, I'm taking it as close approximation... also, the S is relatively low and we know the height of the Cybertruck at the apex is 6'4''/1.9m or so, hence, yeah, it's a beast... yet, IMHO, a beauty too!


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

The cyber truck will be great as a work truck. It's unique styling will be great for marketing, to attract customers to your company and show off the forward thinking and efficiency of your offerings. In comparison to the F150 the biggest advantage I see for companies is the 179 deduction which the F150 does not qualify for. The weight and payload will make the $40,000 model easily qualify.

The frunk could also extend to the bumper to allow easy access to the frunk tool box or cooler.

The additional solar wings should come out of the skid plate. It could make a nice porch on the truck.

Seperate subject but somewhat related. I went back to the Mars application yesterday on my model 3. First of all does it do anything? I have never been able to get the rover to move. More importantly I downloaded the latest software and I was hoping it would now have the Cybertruck on Mars. It appears it hasn't changed. I want to see the truck jump craters as I drive around, or if it just a image of mars I think they should delete it, as if it can't rise to the level of a fart, it isn't very valuable.

I thought the charge port was ugly, and looked like a gas tank flap. (I hope there is not a mechanical lever inside to open it) Tesla has always been good about hiding them, I don't know why the changed for this. Also the accessory power outlet should be also on the outside so you can power things while leaving the vault closed.

Lastly, the truck appears badgeless. I like the clean look, but a light up T on the front would be a good place to hide cameras. It could also give a nice sentry mode indicator for people outside the truck. maybe not full knight rider but a glowing T would let people know the truck is not paying attention.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> Seperate subject but somewhat related. I went back to the Mars application yesterday on my model 3. First of all does it do anything? I have never been able to get the rover to move.


I think it only moves when the car is moving.

"Tapping the Mars icon doesn't make a candy bar pop out of the dashboard, unfortunately. In-car technology is not quite there yet. Instead, it turns the navigation screen's map into a map of Mars, and replaces the cursor with the Curiosity rover, which is not to be confused with the British type of Rover known for blowing headgaskets. *Curiosity moves along the surface of Mars as the Model 3 navigates through traffic,* giving motorists a taste of space exploration. "
https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/tesla-model-3-easter-egg-details-video-how-to-access/


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I was driving when I tested it yesterday. Zoomed all the way in, it didn't seem to move for me. Not a big deal but I would, like to see a cyber truck tearing it up on mars and maybe dragging around an F150 rusted skeleton. It could even stop and give Curiosity a charge


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So what we saw was the Dual Motor, One of a kind truck. 
I think when this thing does get closer to production, we will see the base model a bit more conservative. 
Maybe regular 19" truck tires. Regular suspension and the like. 
The dual motor and performance will have different wheels but to get what you saw on stage, that is gonna have to be an add on OFF ROAD package. 
So if they start to show something along those lines, it will appeal to more people, plus I know Tesla usually shows almost 95% complete concepts but I think on this one, we are looking at 80%. 
I think we will some real differences from now to production. I am sure they are listening, and are taking in what is being said at some level.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> Tesla usually shows almost 95% complete concepts but I think on this one, we are looking at 80%.


That's the feeling I got too.

The production truck will be an "exoskeleton", but this particular one-off apparently has a frame. That sounds like a rather important and fundamental difference between the reveal cybertruck and the eventual production model.


----------



## JohnMon (Nov 11, 2017)

JWardell said:


> ...
> I'm no pickup person, really I don't like them at all. But this thing has an enclosed vault. It's really a big hatchback. That's what I want.
> The biggest issue is it is freaking huge. There is no way it would fit in my driveway. No way I would want to drive around something so big, even with its sheer speed.
> So my conclusion was, I would consider it if they made a smaller size. Change nothing, just reduce all the dimensions to the size of the smaller pickups we used to have. (And while you're at it, offer an XL size too, that you really could park a pickup in back of!)


I would like to replace my minivan with something electric but have lost any hope of ever seeing a Tesla minivan. This truck, with the enclosed vault, should do the trick. But I'd also take a smaller footprint if I had the choice. For now I have a reservation for the dual motor version.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

JohnMon said:


> I would like to replace my minivan with something electric but have lost any hope of ever seeing a Tesla minivan. This truck, with the enclosed vault, should do the trick. But I'd also take a smaller footprint if I had the choice. For now I have a reservation for the dual motor version.


The Model X is a minivan. The doors just go up instead of back.


----------



## Justmurr (Aug 13, 2017)

My wife loves it, so I ordered her one. I’m fine with my 3, the love affair is still strong.
I have a simple concern... it’s length...and really it’s overall size (for her).
I just put a tape in my general-sized (3-bay) garage that currently has a general-sized countertop on the back wall. if Cybertruck is truly 230inches long....this thing will BARELY FIT.
....I can’t imagine too much the design’s length coming off as part of refinements...but I’m hopeful. Maybe my countertop will have to come out. 😕


----------



## Johnm6875 (Nov 14, 2016)

Justmurr said:


> My wife loves it, so I ordered her one. I'm fine with my 3, the love affair is still strong.
> I have a simple concern... it's length...and really it's overall size (for her).
> I just put a tape in my general-sized (3-bay) garage that currently has a general-sized countertop on the back wall. if Cybertruck is truly 230inches long....this thing will BARELY FIT.
> ....I can't imagine too much the design's length coming off as part of refinements...but I'm hopeful. Maybe my countertop will have to come out. 😕


I thought it looked big during the reveal but, when I did what you did, tape measured in my garage, the thing is huge! It fits, like you say, barely. My 2002 Tundra is 217 inches and does fit more comfortably. Cutting 14 inches seems unlikely, however.
It may have to live outdoors. Which causes a challenge for charger placement.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It's bee 9 days now and it's sunk in... here are some thoughts on the truck


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

TrevP said:


> It's bee 9 days now and it's sunk in... here are some thoughts on the truck


Great video, Trev, as always!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

garsh said:


> That's the feeling I got too.
> 
> The production truck will be an "exoskeleton", but this particular one-off apparently has a frame. That sounds like a rather important and fundamental difference between the reveal cybertruck and the eventual production model.


Then again, eerie echos of what we thought when we saw Model 3 the first time...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

John said:


> Then again, eerie echos of what we thought when we saw Model 3 the first time...


Were you one of the ones who thought the 3 would change a lot from reveal? I was one of the people arguing against those people. 
I remember that so many people were convinced that Tesla would add the Model S mustache, against my reasoned arguments for why they would not. 

I don't think the cybertruck _looks_ will change much at all. But I'm a bit worried that the exoskeleton may not be fully developed if they felt the need to have a frame in the prototype. Hopefully I'm wrong, and the frame is just a leftover from previous iterative versions.

I do think they'll try to round off the peak at the roof _slightly_, just to encourage laminar air flow across that point.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is my thought on the truck, if they would add the 500 mile battery to the dual motor truck and price it half way between the dual motor and the tri-motor, this would account for 75% of all sales. 

A large number of people buying this pickup seem to be coming from sedan's or other half ton pickups, likely 2 WD and some 4WD. Very few are coming from a 3/4 ton pickup at this point, which is really the spec comparison for the tri-motor. Some will go for that spec for the same reason you'd want a Performance 3. Some will want it and do it, but it won't be the top seller.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Here is my thought on the truck, if they would add the 500 mile battery to the dual motor truck and price it half way between the dual motor and the tri-motor, this would account for 75% of all sales.


Heck, I'd go for a RWD with the 500 mile battery.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Heck, I'd go for a RWD with the 500 mile battery.


Since we are into the wish list, I'd love a 1-2 ft shorter, 400+ miles version AWD for 55 grand max... 

.... 2023 availability sufficient... Thank you.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Since we are into the wish list, I'd love a 1-2 ft shorter, 400+ miles version AWD for 55 grand max...
> 
> .... 2023 availability sufficient... Thank you.


Agreed. Something about the size of the current Nissan Frontier would fit nicely in my garage and give me an excuse to hang that ELON Wall Connector


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

News flash: All dictionaries and encyclopedias have just been updated so that when you look up the phrase "*First Principals Thinking*" there is a picture of the Cyber Truck

For those of you who remember the great 60's western 'Have Gun Will Travel', starring Richard Boone as Paladin.... Growing up my mom walked into the TV room while the show was on and commented that Richard Boone was "*So ugly he's handsome*". I keep getting that memory when gazing at the Cyber Truck. I went through the typical "I hate it .... I love it" arc in about a week. It was reading all the specs and looking at all the options that flipped me. I guess what you can say about the truck; To know it is to love it.

Unfortunately the vanity plate PALADIN is taken in California. Would have been perfect for this baby boomer. I wonder what vehicle that is on?
The other CA plate I wanted to reserve is gone too; ORIGAMI

:<


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

CoastalCruiser said:


> News flash: All dictionaries and encyclopedias have just been updated so that when you look up the phrase "*First Principals Thinking*" there is a picture of the Cyber Truck
> 
> For those of you who remember the great 60's western 'Have Gun Will Travel', starring Richard Boone as Paladin.... Growing up my mom walked into the TV room while the show was on and commented that Richard Boone was "*So ugly he's handsome*". I keep getting that memory when gazing at the Cyber Truck. I went through the typical "I hate it .... I love it" arc in about a week. It was reading all the specs and looking at all the options that flipped me. I guess you say about the truck; To know it is to love it.
> 
> ...


May I suggest, with all due respect to the Cybertrck: FUGLY.


----------



## PeteC (Jul 27, 2019)

At the reveal, my heart sank at the way it looked. I really didn't like it, but when I traded in my Prius to buy a M3, which is clearly the best car I've ever had, I started telling people I would have bought the M3 even if it had a cardboard box for a body! That's how much I value it's features. 
I had been debating going to a model Y for the hatchback & extra space. Looking at the specs of the Cyber truck caused me to put my reservation in the following morning.
Pros for me:

Adjustable suspension, I often bottom out on long rutted driveways here in the South with a full load of passengers. 
I've replaced 2 windshields in less than 1 ½ years
 Camping (which I do fairly frequently) in the M3 is workable but awkward
Don't try to count the parking lot dings in my M3
M3 & Y can only comfortably carry 4 people
The truck is $2K less expensive than the LR dual motor Y I had been looking at!
Somehow I think I'll get used to the looks.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

The Cybertruck has features that I would expect for at least $100k, but can be had for half price. Simply put, it's more car for the money.

I used to be turned off by the looks, but then soon got over it when I realized the engineering, cost and manufacturing advantages as a result of the radical design. And in some angles, the truck actually looks stunning.

During my commute today, every time I see a regular pickup I would try to imagine the Cybertruck in its place and guess that it probably looks much better on the road than how it appears in the unveiling video. I surely felt the same way for the Model 3 when it first came out, and so I anticipate having a much greater admiration for the Cybertruck once I finally see it in person.

Now if Tesla offered a Cyber Y, that would be my ultimate preference since it would be easier to park and drive around. The Cybertruck's large size can be inconvenient for my family's needs.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I spent untold hours under my old ICE truck last week repairing the exhaust system before turning it over to a new owner. I now have a "newer" old ICE truck. I am now more than ever looking forward to the Cybertruck. I can't wait to be completely removed from this type of repair (already enjoying this with my M3D). 

Sometimes I can't believe how perfectly normal it is for us to pollute/poison the air with ICE vehicles. (An EV can make you aware of all these things (efficiency, clean energy, etc) like it or not).


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> The Cybertruck has features that I would expect for at least $100k, but can be had for half price. Simply put, it's more car for the money.


Frankly, I was in love with the Rivian and didn't see how Tesla could possibly top it. But they did. I still dig the Rivian but the value (drastically lower price point juxtaposed to feature set) tipped the scales to the CT.

And yes, a downsized CT would suit me fine. But a little bigger than the Y. I Want that 3rd row to be able to accommodate something other than hobbits. Like maybe what EM originally envisioned for the Y when he had a separate platform in mind.


----------



## kendthomp (Apr 24, 2016)

I put down my deposit on first the Tri-motor, then changed it to the dual motor. (I'm toying with changing it back...). I haven't seen anything about the possible options like Premium Sound, etc. I've grown to love the sound system in my Model 3 so much it would be a huge step backwards if the CT didn't offer it. Living in an area that weather is a risk of dropping large balls of ice and denting dang near everything exposed makes it wonderful having a vehicle that doesn't cause panic when a storm cloud appears!

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

VFRMike said:


> Teslas are so sleek and S3XY, and this just isn't. Elon made it clear that this was not intended to be (S3XY), but part of me had hoped for something not so radical. I hope it does well, but it's just not for me.


Wow, almost a year to the day I find myself excited about a Tri-Motor Cybertruck reservation. I guess that's what they call the "Cybertruck cycle".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm really excited about having a vehicle where I don't have to worry about paint scratches and door dents.

I'm planning on getting one of these eventually (I *probably* won't buy one of the first year models) and then taking it on vacations out west. I always hated taking vehicles on the unpaved roads out there. I even got a flat tire one time. And I would NEVER take my own Model 3 on those roads. But I'm looking forward to taking a cybertruck.


----------



## JaBay (Mar 23, 2019)

Current boxy looking trucks will soon be relics. All the other trucks will start looking more like the leader.


----------



## MrBill (Sep 30, 2018)

I imagine a CT pulling an Airstream. That might work.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

So, they made it uglier 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485473729169788931


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> So, they made it uglier


I didn't think that was possible!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So it is not making me rethink my Lightning order at all. I've still got a reservation for the Cybertruck, but by the time they tweak it and build it and my number comes up, my Lightning will be 2 years old. If they don't drop the specs or really raise prices, it still has major bang for the buck compared to the competition.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Trade press: “Gosh, could they make this radical design any uglier?”
Elon: “Hold my beer.”


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> So it is not making me rethink my Lightning order at all. I've still got a reservation for the Cybertruck, but by the time they tweak it and build it and my number comes up, my Lightning will be 2 years old.


That Lightning that you don't have in your possession yet? 



iChris93 said:


> So, they made it uglier


It looks pretty much the same to me. What looks uglier about this new unit?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> It looks pretty much the same to me. What looks uglier about this new unit?


Maybe it's this particular angle, but it looks like they rounded some of the sharp edges.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> That Lightning that you don't have in your possession yet?


At least there is a production line making them. I should have it by mid July.

My biggest surprise with the Cybertruck is just how far away they were on the design 2 years ago. They led to believe it was ready to go do the line, but seems 2 years later we still don't know how it will change or what the specs will be.

I'll say Ford took the very easy route - pull the ICE, add battery and two motors a few other electronics, shove it in the already popular truck body. While I wish maybe it had different styling and was a little more aerodynamic, I applaud their decision. They know what has made their best selling truck for years and they didn't come out and say - you know to get an EV you are going to have to buy some ugly car/truck.

Every EV until Tesla came along was something no one wanted to drive and seriously hampered the take off. Likely multiple reasons, but ugly had a lot to do with it. Make the EV's look like what we want today or some small deviation of that and people are ready to buy.

Make it small, ugly, special and no one wants to drive it.

So I love Tesla, I'm not leaving it behind, but I am believing in what Ford has done so far. The only concern, and it is a big one, is the battery chemistry and range. Only time will confirm tell.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> The only concern, and it is a big one, is the battery chemistry and range.


At least if the battery chemistry proves to be garbage, you'll have a GOOD LOOKING truck parked in your yard.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> So, they made it uglier
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485473729169788931


Tesla Cybertruck Prototype Walkaround!

I'm still sold on it!


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

If that's the final wiper design, I'd like to see what happens when you turn it while there is snow on the windshield. It seems much better to push the snow up and off the windshield, not down and onto the hood. 

I think the edges are still there, just the lighting and angle making it look softer.

I'm still in, but I'm not getting any younger. I'm going to have to see it in person before ordering. If they shortened the bed, that may break the deal. The Rivian bed is also too small. I'm not a Ford man, and don't have much confidence in GM (despite "You did it, Mary"s leadership). Keep in mind most Cybertruck owners will never drive it off the pavement nor tow anything. Most pick-ups are expensive vehicles driven to the coffee shop in the morning, and never do a day's work. Mine will have to pull a 6,000lb skid steer loaded in a dump trailer.

Time will tell.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

This is my issue too. I mainly use my F-150 to trailer these days (although sometimes when there's *deep* snow). Generally a tractor or car on my car trailer. So... Tesla will have to make it aleast *possible* to supercharge while trailering for me to actually *order* the CT (that i have a reserveation for). Right now it largely isnt. I'd have to take the trailer off every time i want to SC and thats a deal breaker.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Video with audio


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

A single wiper like that is going to be rubbish. It will be too slow for any decent rain. It pushes the water down, which makes the water creep back up while driving. The weight of snow was mentioned above. It also looks like it hurts visibility by effectively making the a-pillar thicker.
I hope there's some final design that's completely different.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

“I like the front, everything else looks like, you know you put the produce in it, a stainless steel refrigerator”

“It looks fragile “

“Is that the windshield wiper”

I think stainless looks like it stains easily, anto-fingerprint edition?

Low ground clearance, with the whole bottom being basically and oil pan

It looks like they bringing back the driver display, about time

No top light bar 

Not sure if it is spacex stainless or refrigerator stainless steel. Still biggest question is the stainless steel a crumple zone or more similar to a v-8 battering ram.

looks like another frunk, justfor show, that will be Rainey used. Should be bigger IMO.

might just be the video, but it looks like your head is pretty close to to the front windshield in a crash

looking at the video kinda explains how they can make it for under 50k, but not quite Mars worthy


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Kimmo57 said:


> A single wiper like that is going to be rubbish. It will be too slow for any decent rain.


Use rain-X or equivalent on your windshield. It eliminates the need for the "fast" wiper setting.


> It pushes the water down, which makes the water creep back up while driving.


All wipers do that to some degree. It's only really an issue during an "intermittent" setting. That could be mitigated by having the wiper rest in the lower position between wipes. I guess we'll find out what they decide to do.


> It also looks like it hurts visibility by effectively making the a-pillar thicker.


To me, it looks like they hid it _behind_ the A-pillar, so that visibility isn't affected at all for the driver.


> I hope there's some final design that's completely different.


I was hoping they would introduce the linear-motor wiper on the cybertruck. But this is probably the final design. The windshield has a notch in the lower corner for the wiper arm attachment, so I don't see them redesigning everything at this point.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Use rain-X or equivalent on your windshield. It eliminates the need for the "fast" wiper setting.


Rain-X shouldn't be needed to fix a bad design.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Rain-X shouldn't be needed to fix a bad design.


This is not a Cybertruck- or Tesla-specific issue.
Windshields are terrible at shedding rain. A hydrophobic coating greatly increases visibility, with or without wipers.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Kimmo57 said:


> A single wiper like that is going to be rubbish. It will be too slow for any decent rain. It pushes the water down, which makes the water creep back up while driving. The weight of snow was mentioned above. It also looks like it hurts visibility by effectively making the a-pillar thicker.
> I hope there's some final design that's completely different.


I haven't seen it in action but I assume it goes side to side unlike a standard wiper so that should be better for your concern. I think all we can judge is how it looks until we see it in action. Is there any video of it working?


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

why is Elon putting a windshield wiper on my cybertruck at all? I should be vision only, baby, I plan on partying with Ms. Optimus in the back seat anyway. He really just needs to add automatic window tinting to give me and ms. Optimus a little privacy to explore neural networks, and play catquest. I just hope my robocybertaxi will make me and ms. Optimus enough cash to relocate it to mars, via hyperloop.

also, are the windows steel ball proof, in both directions, will it give much to faceplants


fantasy Uncertainty and doubt


----------



## VinsM3 (Aug 30, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> why is Elon putting a windshield wiper on my cybertruck at all? I should be vision only, baby, I plan on partying with Ms. Optimus in the back seat anyway. He really just needs to add automatic window tinting to give me and ms. Optimus a little privacy to explore neural networks, and play catquest. I just hope my robocybertaxi will make me and ms. Optimus enough cash to relocate it to mars, via hyperloop.
> 
> also, are the windows steel ball proof, in both directions, will it give much to faceplants
> 
> fantasy Uncertainty and doubt


Hello Madmolecule, by the time the CT comes out you may not be able to get any time with Optimus, I think you may not to party at all, at my age right now by the time i get my CT i may not need it


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Some new photos of the alpha were taken by Joe Rogan at Giga Texas.

Notice how the tailgate design has changed to flat sides compared to the angles ones on the original prototype


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

TrevP said:


> Some new photos of the alpha were taken by Joe Rohan at Giga Texas.
> 
> Notice how the tailgate design has changed to flat sides compared to the angles ones on the original prototype
> View attachment 41129
> ...


It's definitely starting to look less Bladerunner and more realistic, but I still want one!

Felt the same way about my 3 when I first saw it. I was in awe and thought this was the future. Now I'm more, meh. Difference is that 3 years in, I still love driving the car.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Gone is what looked like a slotted stainless steel bed deck. Replaced with a more standard plastic bed deck. Part of the cost cutting measurers, I'm sure.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

VinsM3 said:


> Hello Madmolecule, by the time the CT comes out you may not be able to get any time with Optimus, I think you may not to party at all, at my age right now by the time i get my CT i may not need it


Or we may not be able to afford it. Sounds like managing the production costs is impacting the production plans.


----------



## VinsM3 (Aug 30, 2017)

gary in NY said:


> Or we may not be able to afford it. Sounds like the managing the production costs is impacting the production plans.


I just may go for one when it comes out even if i am up there in age, i figure less in kids inheretance


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

M3OC Rules said:


> I haven't seen it in action but I assume it goes side to side unlike a standard wiper so that should be better for your concern. I think all we can judge is how it looks until we see it in action. Is there any video of it working?


It doesn't.









There's something weird going on, though. There's no wiper visible in these pictures. Is it removed? And the arc of the wipe looks strange, like the blade tip had gone past the edge of the windshield. I suppose it could make a reaching motion on the passengers side like an old Mercedes, but that would make it even slower.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kimmo57 said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zooming in on that picture, you can still see a 2" swatch of dirt on the passenger side. It even seems to indicate that the very LONG wiper arm only has a single standard sized blade attached to it.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Kimmo57 said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its possible its made to come off easily for stowing as Elon talked about stowing it in the frunk. Maybe wishful thinking but the patent they have for the electromagnetic wiper has a side to side implementation. I don't see evidence that's the case here but that also might not be the final version and Elon said as much.

https://patents.google.com/patent/US20210370884A1/en


----------

